# First mullet test



## flald (Aug 19, 2012)

Let's try a pic













P8160545.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






Before













P8160557.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






After


----------



## highlife (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, mullet? How's the taste?  They look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frosty (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had smoked mullet in Florida, and it was excellent!  Phenominal job!!


----------



## flald (Aug 19, 2012)

The whole thread will be up shortly in the fish section, with more pics.

To answer your question....Awesome.

The mullet are running right now in Florida so they are reasonably priced(2.98/lb)

We ate smoked mullet for 3 days.

Enjoy

Al
 













P8160558.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 19, 2012)

This reminds me of the time I first tried a mullet...













kid-mullet.jpeg



__ artisanbeard
__ Aug 19, 2012






Ok..just kidding, that's not me. But you gotta admit...it's kinda funny.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 19, 2012)

looking good   you get em from the Indian river?


----------



## flald (Aug 19, 2012)

No sir. The fishmonger said they came from around Ft Myers


----------



## highlife (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow... I have to try that.


----------



## eng5lt (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting what a difference a few hundred miles makes.  Up here (NJ, NY) mullet are no more then about 5-6in long and we use em for striper and bluefish bait.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 6, 2012)

There are a few different fish species called mullet. In nc we call them virginia mullet, sea mullet,king fish. Up north they call them whiting...... I think what you have is a [size=-3][size=-3][size=-3][font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Striped mullet (Mugil cephalus), black mullet, and fatback[/font][/size][/size][/size]. I netted about thirty in my cast net about 20 inches long in one throw last week ay carolina beach.. the were chasing the thread fin  shad.......

how was the taste.. I havent tried them... I threw them all back accept a few for cut bait.....

Joe


----------



## highlife (Sep 6, 2012)

Bunker?


Eng5Lt said:


> Interesting what a difference a few hundred miles makes.  Up here (NJ, NY) mullet are no more then about 5-6in long and we use em for striper and bluefish bait.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 6, 2012)

HighLife said:


> Bunker?















shad.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Sep 6, 2012


----------



## highlife (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha... Its been so long since i've been surfcasting on the Island.


----------

